# Priming an Ariens S-16 Vickers pump



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

I have had to replace a bearing in an S-16 with a Vickers pump. I have lost all power to the wheels. I have the rear wheels up on stands and they will not power up. The oil filter was filled up prior to starting, the rotor had a few drops of oil in it also. The swash pump housing has filled itself up full. I have cracked all the hoses with no success. Anyone know how to diagnose this problem?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Usually jacking the tractor so the back wheels are off the ground, with the pump disconnected from the motor, and slowly rotating the wheels by hand will work, but if not page 11 of the attached manual for the model 15 outlines Sunstrand's recommended start up procedure, works the same as the 16:


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

jeepers, I can't help you with this question, but when I read the title to the tread I had to chuckle. Just came in from work, I was tired and read it real fast.......and thought to myself.....what a happy Vicker!


----------



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

Thank You for the help. I will try the method as mentioned. I have been running the engine with the pump connected. Maybe this way will make a difference. I did not disturb anything else and have had this part of the pump 2 prior times with no trouble. There is a seal beneath the double shielded bearing. The seal was torn and evidentally functions as a slinger to keep the oil from splashing on the bearing. The fluid force pushes the fluid through both seals on the bearing and it leaks a lot. The seal is not visible on the tractor, it has to be taken apart to find it. Cannot imagine fluid being forced through 2 seals but there it is. The leak is fixed now, but needs primed.


----------



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

I tried that method with no success. I have noticed 1 hose that is by the black know that never had fluid in it. I disconnected it and rigged a grease gun type of pump to force oil inside the pump. I cannot push anything through that port. With over 100 views on several forums, this is the only response I have had as they are scarce mowers. Looking like the pump must come back out and see what I can find although as far as I know I did not bother anything related to this problem.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

When you were priming, did you move the control lever to shift the swashplate from neutral?


----------



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

Yes tried every position. Just checked and what I believe is the line from the top of the oil filter, which dumps into the top of the pump is empty. I will need to rig something up to fill it up and keep it full while I turn the back wheels.


----------



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

I disconnected the hose from the filter and worked about 6 ounces of hydraulic fluid into the pump by turning the wheels with the directional control in neutral. The drive shaft was disconnected while doing this. It made no difference.I can still turn the wheels with the drive shaft connected. I let the tractor idle in high gear for about 10 minutes with no success. The pump cavity is completely full, also the two holes shown on top that are plugged by pipe plugs.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Directional control has to be in forward or reverse or the pump will not pass the oil. Once it primes you will need to work the directionals forward and reverse to clear the air from the entire system. Running the pump dry will destroy the internal seals and priming becomes impossible.


----------



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

I have torn the pump down and found an o ring had shifted slightly and got slightly crushed. The pump is assembeled now and will be installed tomorrow. I think You are right as there would be no tilt on the swash plate to compress the fluid and move it around. Should know by this time tomorrow night.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These Sunstrand systems can be a pain to rebuild and prime, but they also last for decades and are durable as a rock.


----------



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

I've got a Vickers pump and it sounds the same. 1985 model and hardly any signs of wear anywhere.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sundstrand used Vickers pumps and motors for years.


----------



## mcostello (May 22, 2018)

It's alive. Works like it's supposed to with no leaks. Thanks for the help, Mark.


----------

